# What should i put on my background?



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

I have dark blue pebbles in my tank but I'm not sure if I should have black background, what do you guys think? Should I add more plant, I only have 4 fish at the moment


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Black or dark blue seem to be best at making the fish stand out. Either way, stick to a solid color so that the design doesn't interfere with your plants and fish.


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

I was thinking about bight colour but I have saw people making awesome background for their fish tank out of foam on here but I am bit worried about the chemical from glue or paint which might make them sick, does any one know ny good DIY books or website for fish backgrounds or oraments?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

For glue you can use either aqaurium silicone sealant or something along the lines of a two part epoxy (eg Araldite) and there are a number of paints that are aquarium safe but the easiest way of ensuring that the will be no reaction is to use a pond paint. Whilst still wet you can put sand onto the paint and it gives a very 'natural' finish. Polystyrene works very well for creating the background itself and is easily shaped.


----------

